# The Best Jeans for Your Body Type



## Californian (Jul 31, 2004)

Everyone loves jeans! Thank God for Mr. Levi! Check out these tips to find the most flattering jeans for your bod. 



*

Your body type:* Short-waisted

*Your perfect jeans:* Low-slung, hip-hugger styles, which will give you the illusion of having a longer torso.

*

Your body type:* Long torso

*Your perfect jeans:* A pair with a defined waist, which will make your bottom half look longer and leaner.

*

Your body type:* Plus-size, wide hips

*Your perfect jeans:* Ones with a slight flare at the leg, which will help to balance your hips. Look for jeans with a bit of stretch for comfort, and back pockets that are large and closely-spaced.

*

Your body type:* Very slim

*Your perfect jeans:* A pair with simple styling and tapered legs, for a more classic look; or straight legs, for a trendier effect.

*

Your body type:* Petite

*Your perfect jeans:* A pair with straight legs, worn on the long side, to help give you a taller silhouette.


----------



## HarleyMom (Aug 1, 2004)

*I love jeans but hate shopping for em, they have to fit "just right", and I swear some of the makers think we are all built exactley the same and like the same styles. My all time favorites jeans will always be a good pair of worn in Lees or Levis, mid waste, slim leg, boot cut. I did buy a pair of low riders a couple of years ago but they all seem to have the really flared leg, I put em on one day and went for a ride on my bike, got home and smelled something burning, looked down and there was a nice big hole burned into my new low rider, big flared leg jeans, apparently wide leg jeans and tail pipes don't fare well when they meet, so I won't do that again. One thing i don't miss is the stone wash, taperd ankle jeans that were so big in the 80's, "Yuck" I hated those things, no matter what shoes you wore your feet looked huge, I just thought they were so dorky, just my opinion though and you know what they say about opinions




*


----------



## Californian (Aug 1, 2004)

I hated those stone washed and streaked to death jeans of the 80's too! LOL. Have you tried Lee "One True Fit" jeans? Apparently they sell very fast and a lot of women like them. They've been on Ebay a few times and they are always snapped right up. I like my low-rise boot cut Levi's and some baggy pants that I got on Ebay that are Victoria's Secret loose fit, wide leg. They were brand new - cool deal!

Oh.. here is a pic of the One True Fit jeans (they come in other styles too):






"Look for One True Fit featured in your favorite magazines and tv shows. "


----------

